# 3200 CL14 vs 3200 CL14 vs 3600 CL16 for Ryzen 3700X



## Flogger23m (Aug 23, 2020)

Have a Ryzen 3700X. Currently using 16GB Corsair LPX 3000 CL15 (runs at 3200 & CL16 according to CPU-Z). Want to go with 32GB. 

Motherboard is an AS Rock X370 Killer SLI/AC.

Ordered a 32GB kit of G Skill 3200 CL16, this one in particular. 

Should I have ordered a kit of 3600 CL16 instead? Is there a noteworthy performance jump in games at ultra/high settings at 2560x1440 (GPU is an RTX 2070, will likely be going with an RTX 3070 soon)? 3200 CL14 seemed to be priced similar if not a bit higher than 3600 CL16. 

At the minimum, I should expect similar performance to my current kit of 16GB in games right? Might be a bit late but if there is a notable jump, considering returning the set and going for 3600 CL16 if the performance jump would be noticeable.


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 23, 2020)

Ram usually falls into two groups lower grade and high grade. Lower grades could be b-dies as well since there are two grades of b-dies, 2133 base or 2400 base. You got lower grade ram which we can tell by the advertised latencies which are not matching. It costs more to get matched timings in whatever speed.

This doesn't really matter for gaming in general. Obviously tweaking the ram for lower latencies can show some benefits but we're talking single digit percentages that still fall under acceptable variances. In other words, it doesn't matter because you couln't tell the difference anyways.

That said though your title question, 3200C14 is roughly equal to 3600C16, because tbt they are literally using the same b-die 2400mhz base ICs. However your 3200/C16 are not as good and most likely 2133mhz base IC. Again, it doesn't matter unless you are specifically concerned with tweaking.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi,
That 3200c16 is not for amd it says Intel so yeah that's not good even really for Intel it has very little oc headroom likely hynix garbage so yeah cancel asap.

3200c14 or 3600c16 wouldn't of mattered both are b-die and good for amd even if it doesn't state amd. that's how good b-die is and tight timings.


----------



## Flogger23m (Aug 23, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> Ram usually falls into two groups lower grade and high grade. Lower grades could be b-dies as well since there are two grades of b-dies, 2133 base or 2400 base. You got lower grade ram which we can tell by the advertised latencies which are not matching. It costs more to get matched timings in whatever speed.
> 
> This doesn't really matter for gaming in general. Obviously tweaking the ram for lower latencies can show some benefits but we're talking single digit percentages that still fall under acceptable variances. In other words, it doesn't matter because you couln't tell the difference anyways.
> 
> That said though your title question, 3200C14 is roughly equal to 3600C16, because tbt they are literally using the same b-die 2400mhz base ICs. However your 3200/C16 are not as good and most likely 2133mhz base IC. Again, it doesn't matter unless you are specifically concerned with tweaking.



Thanks for the reply. Will this run at least on par with my current kit of Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15? That wasn't B-Die, and it did have some quirks until BIOS updates. Now it runs at 3200 at 16 CL flawlessly, but in the early days it would only run at 2666 and then 2933 before more BIOS updates came out for my motherboard.


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 23, 2020)

Flogger23m said:


> Thanks for the reply. Will this run at least on par with my current kit of Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15? That wasn't B-Die, and it did have some quirks until BIOS updates. Now it runs at 3200 at 16 CL flawlessly, but in the early days it would only run at 2666 and then 2933 before more BIOS updates came out for my motherboard.



It should. Gskills have performed very well for me even their lower grades, even the hynix ones.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi,
Seeing amd is no where in it's description I wouldn't expect 3200c16 xmp profile to work very well if at all.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 23, 2020)

I'd suggest Patriot Viper Steel, works a treat, reasonably priced, but, no XMP support.


----------



## Flogger23m (Aug 24, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> It should. Gskills have performed very well for me even their lower grades, even the hynix ones.



So I decided to install it because realistically, returning wasn't an option without paying a fee (may as well sell them on the forums). Looking at the pricing the better stuff seems to start at $150-180, and I paid $105. I figure I'll put this money into a better GPU if possible instead, if not an NVMe SSD.

These are the settings I got with the G Skill:







The 16GB Corsair LPX 3000 kit I just pulled was running at the following:






Is the lower Bank Cycle Time anything noteworthy?


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 24, 2020)

Flogger23m said:


> Is the lower Bank Cycle Time anything noteworthy?



That's the wrong question to ask because it ignores the density difference. The statement instead should state wow, the tras and trc latency is fantastic for the cost given the doubled density. That said the difference is minor so nothing to be concerned over.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 24, 2020)

Gaming pointless, how ever with games like the new MS sim it likes more than 16GB of ram.


----------



## Flogger23m (Aug 24, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> That's the wrong question to ask because it ignores the density difference. The statement instead should state wow, the tras and trc latency is fantastic for the cost given the doubled density. That said the difference is minor so nothing to be concerned over.



Thanks. Haven't done much yet, but stable so far. Looks like this is decent enough.



AsRock said:


> Gaming pointless, how ever with games like the new MS sim it likes more than 16GB of ram.



I plan on getting that eventually.


----------



## Bones (Aug 24, 2020)

Here's what I did with my set of G. Skills: https://hwbot.org/submission/4285521_bones_memory_frequency_ddr4_sdram_2232.8_mhz
This is the set I used: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232438?Item=N82E16820232438

I also have a set of Flares that does well too: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232530?Item=N82E16820232530
For these I bought two sets making a total of 32GB's of RAM I'm using right now in this machine.

Either should be good enough for your setup and have good performance too for an affordable price.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 24, 2020)

A little late but maybe an interesting read for you nonetheless:









						Does RAM speed matter for gaming on AMD Ryzen? Testing memory up to 4000MHz
					

Digital Foundry investigates whether RAM speed affects fps for gaming on AMD Ryzen, and what's more important: frequency vs timings.




					www.eurogamer.net


----------



## Millennium (Aug 24, 2020)

Bones said:


> Here's what I did with my set of G. Skills: https://hwbot.org/submission/4285521_bones_memory_frequency_ddr4_sdram_2232.8_mhz
> This is the set I used: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232438?Item=N82E16820232438
> 
> I also have a set of Flares that does well too: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232530?Item=N82E16820232530
> ...


 I have the same set of 16GB CL14 3200 FlareX you linked. Can you give an idea of what performance you got it too and with which timings so I can try it on my 1700 / B350?


----------

